# Hognose Snake



## cre8foru (Jul 11, 2014)

I found this Eastern Hognose Snake in the road while visiting the Okefenokee Swamp this week. I quickly stopped to usher him out of the road. When I moved him he immediately went into his playing dead routine and what a performance it was with mouth open and tongue hanging out. If you click on the photo it will take you to my flickr page and you can click through and see his playing dead routine and watch him come back to life. 




Eastern Hognose Snake by cre8foru2009, on Flickr


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 11, 2014)

Now that is cool right there! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rydert (Jul 11, 2014)

cool pics........


----------



## quinn (Jul 11, 2014)

Awesome man !


----------



## Smokey (Jul 11, 2014)

Snakes are always cool photography subjects and of course you always nail the photograph.


----------



## Hoss (Jul 11, 2014)

Great find and some wonderful photos Cre8.  I really like the one where he looks like he's checking to see if you are still there.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 11, 2014)

Cool!


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 13, 2014)

Neat series!  Great shots!


----------



## carver (Jul 13, 2014)

That's one snake I've never seen in the wild, nicely captured


----------



## rip18 (Jul 13, 2014)

Great shot of a neat snake!


----------



## Bucky T (Sep 2, 2014)

Awesome!!!  

Love his light coloration too!  They are the oscar winners of the reptile kingdom no doubt!!

Did he cough up a toad or two while rolling over "dying"??  LOL!


----------



## cre8foru (Sep 2, 2014)

Bucky T said:


> Awesome!!!
> 
> Love his light coloration too!  They are the oscar winners of the reptile kingdom no doubt!!
> 
> Did he cough up a toad or two while rolling over "dying"??  LOL!



LOL. He did everything short of coughing up toads.


----------



## GAGE (Sep 2, 2014)

That is one cool snake, great pics and thanks for sharing!


----------



## MFOSTER (Sep 5, 2014)

Great pic


----------



## caughtinarut (Sep 6, 2014)

I must be raising them here in cook county. I found 4 in the early summer. One did cough up a toad by the way. They are cool snakes either playing dead or spreading their little head out like a cobra. what is the difference between a southern hognose and an eastern hognose?


----------



## cre8foru (Sep 7, 2014)

caughtinarut said:


> I must be raising them here in cook county. I found 4 in the early summer. One did cough up a toad by the way. They are cool snakes either playing dead or spreading their little head out like a cobra. what is the difference between a southern hognose and an eastern hognose?



How cool to find 4 of them. Southern Hognose has more of a spotted pattern and they are only in the southern part of Georgia. You probably have both where you are. They love sandy areas where they can burrow.


----------

